# $6 PVC Mannequins



## creatrope (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi - I've gotten very quick at assembling these PVC mannequins. I use them as static props, and to hold costumes from previous years. They are quick to make, do not need to be glued and can completely disassemble. ALL the props I make need to be easily storable, that's one of my themes and it forces some additional resourcefulness.

Unfortunately, it doesn't appear I have the right permissions yet to upload a photo, so for now, you'll have to visit my page(s).

http://www.creatrope.com/blog/make/quick-pvc-halloween-mannequin/

Take care, and have a great halloween!

creatrope


----------



## atelier poopisan (Sep 3, 2009)

*love your pvc mannequin*

i'm going to buy those pvc dealies and the glue and make my props next year. the rest of the year the mannequins can model my vintage wares and be high fashion. i'm using hubs' speaker and mic stands for my reapers now. yes. you totally saved me a lot of trouble trying to haggle a pretty one down from some fussy antiquey type vendor. thanks a whole bunch. i've been totally sweating this mannequin dilemma. Happy Halloween.


----------

